# New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

My buddy in the portland area just dynoed a 2001 jetta vr6 with a custom home made turbo it turned out awesome.
With just the stock ECU retuned a fuel system and a 60-1 turbo. 
Pump fuel 92octane
8.5:1 compression
414rwhp 476rwtq
race fuel and upping the boost would yield??










_Modified by need4spd at 9:34 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*

so is this enough to convince you to sell your civic and go euro?


----------



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (IN-FLT)*

Hmm maybe. I am getting naws. then i'll race him. If i lose then yes i must sell my civic hatchbach si


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need4spd* »_Hmm maybe. I am getting *naws*. then i'll race him. If i lose then yes i must sell my civic hatchbach si


HAHAHA naws, hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*

Tell him to get a real boost controller and get rid of that torque spike before he strips a gear.
What size injectors is he running? 42lb(440cc) injectors run out of fuel around low 400s.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need4spd* »_
414rwhp 476rwtq


What does the 'r' stand for?








Nice #'s 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

steve's turbo setup consists of a home made SRI, atp manifold, tial wastegate, turbonetics 60-1 t4, C2 63# software, precision fmic, and a few other stuff i cant remember right now. And he did go through a tranny not to long ago. Car is stupid fast, and is his daily. Hope you dont mind me posting some pics steve. 


























_Modified by UBER KUHL at 10:44 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## aloysius256 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*

20 psi on pump gas? Is that really a good idea?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (aloysius256)*

What turbine housing does he have on that thing? If its not a .58 I am going to be suprised.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel ([email protected])*

As far as a "better boost controller" it hits 20psi and holds to red line. No spike and doesn,t drop off. Dyno was done in 4th gear as they couldn't prevent tire spin and the car wanted to come out of the dyno in 3rd. Also if you notice they let of early and didn't run it past 6500 so it probably would of hit 420ish as the curve doesn't drop off if run to 7000 rpm. I have a beefed up tranny with LSD and spec 3+ clutch and I get so much wheel spin that stripping a gear really isn't an issue lol. Fun car to drive and I get alot of respect from mustangs corvettes and Supras(BPU) here locally.


----------



## aloysius256 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*

Was that pic at Pacific Waterland at blue lake park last summer? I think I remember setting up the orange fence in the background.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (aloysius256)*

Yes it was. Are you planning on going this year?


----------



## aloysius256 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (need4spd)*

I'm sure I'll get roped into helping out again......


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

steve, you are gonna have to come over some time and check out the corrado. It should be running again in the next week or so. New tubular manifold, Turbonetics t4, new ic piping, and less blue. Ohh, and new full 3" exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: New VR6 jetta dyno 20psi pump fuel (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_As far as a "better boost controller" it hits 20psi and holds to red line. No spike and doesn,t drop off. Dyno was done in 4th gear as they couldn't prevent tire spin and the car wanted to come out of the dyno in 3rd. Also if you notice they let of early and didn't run it past 6500 so it probably would of hit 420ish as the curve doesn't drop off if run to 7000 rpm. I have a beefed up tranny with LSD and spec 3+ clutch and I get so much wheel spin that stripping a gear really isn't an issue lol. Fun car to drive and I get alot of respect from mustangs corvettes and Supras(BPU) here locally.

It spikes like crazy. I make 389tq and 400hp because my car doesn't boost spike. I used to make 425tq and 373hp when it did.
Your hp looks pretty level up top to me. I don't think you'd make power from revving it out more.
I used to break stock gears all the time on fuzion tires, you don't need much traction to break them. And spinning and then hooking a gear is the worst thing you can throw at it.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Mychal deffinitely want to check out the new set up. Call me and we will arrange it


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

will do, Should be back in portland in the next week or two


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

well, i guess technically it is a custom tune. He's been running the car for a while now.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

how do you make rear wheel HP in a FWD car??


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

fricken skills that's how... nun-chuk skills, bow-hunting skills, RWHP out of FWD skills... you wouldn't understand...







haha


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I originally had the 42# program running my 650cc inj. I sent it back to you guys and you reflashed for my specific RC inj. At that time the 42# program was the only available one. I am extremely happy with the tune and those numbers were attained by just driving on to the dyno. No special prep (ice,race fuel raised boost) This is how I daily drive it and have been doing so for a while. The shop owner was very impressed with the tune and couldn't believe it was on the stock ecu. I told him it was reflashed By C2 . I wish I had the graphs for both afr and psi . Boost hit 20psi and held to they let off (will hold to 7000). AFR was flat at 12.1. Did not log timming but in three back to back runs hp and tq were within 1-2 hp/tq


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

You reverse it in


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (hpfreak)*

So you were running 650cc injectors on the 440cc program on that dyno run?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So you were running 650cc injectors on the 440cc program on that dyno run? 


not really....
I made some tweaks so he could run the bigger inj.
This car has been running ~1.5-2 years now. right?
To Steve: try and make it to DUBWARS this year. 
-Jeff


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff is correct.
DUBWARS sounds like it could be fun.
$20 to race at willowsprings is hard to pass up.
Will deff try to make this one.
Jeff, are you making the trek out west for this?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_Jeff is correct.
DUBWARS sounds like it could be fun.
$20 to race at willowsprings is hard to pass up.
Will deff try to make this one.
Jeff, are you making the trek out west for this?


C2Motorsports will be attending this year's DubWars as a sponsor. Please plan to come by our booth and view the R32 Turbo, as well as the 24V Turbo cars on display. 
Jeff and I look forward to meeting all of our West Coast supporters.
Chris
C2


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

those are some sick numbers!


----------

